# Thoughts



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 30, 2007)

"The most common error made in matters of appearance is the belief that one should disdain the superficial and let the true beauty of one's soul shine through. If there are places on your body where this is a possibility, you're not attractive. You are leaking." ~ Fran Lebowitz   



"If California can't solve the energy crisis, it will spread to the rest of the nation, and the economy will collapse, and we will become a primitive society where we all run around naked with spears and refuse to attend meetings. Wouldn't that be GREAT?" ~ Dave Barry


----------



## sunset (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 1, 2007)

They're just two random and unrelated quotes that struck me as funny.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2007)

Weird. I thought the first one was going to end with, "you're not attractive, you're conceited"....but then it said leaking...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 1, 2007)

That's why it's funny. The unexpected is usually funnier than the expected.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 2, 2007)

Yea...I have to think a little harder about internet jokes and funny quotes. In person I just laugh when everyone else does and it just works even if I have no idea what the joke is!


----------

